# Nativity scene engraving



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This isn't really a 'project' but it represents the first time I worked with anything except wood on the CNC I just built. The engraving came out better than I expected so I made a little Mahogany base for it and we'll give it away at our Sunday School Christmas dinner this Saturday. Overall height is about 5 inches, base is shot in Nitrocellulose lacquer, plastic was engraved with a 60° three-flute carbide bit.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like a real project to me! Did you make the artwork?

I haven't experimented with plexi for fun yet, there are a couple of edge lit sign ideas I hope to try in the near future.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Looks like a real project to me! Did you make the artwork?
> 
> I haven't experimented with plexi for fun yet, there are a couple of edge lit sign ideas I hope to try in the near future.


Thanks, Doug! No, I didn't make the artwork. I just did a search and stumbled upon a post on the ArtSoft forum in the 'Share your G-code' subforum. This was a ready to use G-code file and it appears it was meant for metal engraving on a Tormach machine but I modified the lines of code I deemed necessary and did a dry run about an inch above the plastic. The plastic was actually a piece I cut off of another project and it just happened to be the right size. I wasn't certain it would work because it's the Optix plastic from Lowe's, not Plexiglas or Acrylic, so I wasn't sure how it would turn out.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dave,

Did you run the spindle, or etch it? And with what bit?

Looks good

HJ


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Dave,
> 
> Did you run the spindle, or etch it? And with what bit?
> 
> ...


Spindle, John. Really large bit, too - CMT 60° three flute carbide

It's really all I had on hand and with a scrap piece of plastic in hand, that's what I used. 18,000 rpm and I actually cut it a few times because I wasn't certain how deep it would go. The really cool thing is that my machine has such good repeatability that even under 8x magnification you can tell the bit hit the same spot each time. I like that a lot!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks good to me too! Is that edge lit or just the way the light is hitting it. I have very good success with a diamond drag bit on plastics, mirrors, glass and metal. And there is no noise because the spindle isn't running.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dave,

What size bit do you use for etching?

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Dave,
> 
> What size bit do you use for etching?
> 
> HJ


This is the one I bought.

1/4 DIA.DIAMOND DRAG ENGRAVING BIT, STAINLESS BODY,TAIG,SHERLINE, CNC MINI MILL | eBay

You can get different angle tips. You can also spend a lot more on these, but this seems to work good for me.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> Looks good to me too! Is that edge lit or just the way the light is hitting it. I have very good success with a diamond drag bit on plastics, mirrors, glass and metal. And there is no noise because the spindle isn't running.
> 
> Dave


Sandy held an LED light above and to the left. When it looked right I took the photo. Thought it was kind of cool so I made 3 more tonight. Takes about 4 minutes to engrave and about 20 minutes to profile and finish the edges properly - LOL!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Here is a somewhat cleaned up dxf file of the nativity scene. The original was really a mess. Hope it will help someone out.

Dave


----------

